# NBC Wreath



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey forum peeps! I made a Nightmare Before Christmas wreath for a forum friend. I thought you guys might like to see it and the steps I used to make it. Here is a picture of the wreath.








But in the beginning....it was just a piece of wire.








And then I added some foil....








And then some of the lightweight Sculpty clay that you bake in the oven


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Then I started on the wreath form. I used a basic straw wreath, but I didn't want any of the straw showing through, so I wrapped the wreath form in black pantyhose.








Then I added some boa, and then feather boas after that
















I think I ended up using six or seven of the furry boas, and I have five of the feather boas because I wanted to cover every inch of it. I wanted to put some bones on it, so I created sort of a grid of bones to attach later.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

I had a string of battery operated LED lights so I thought they would work on the wreath, so I affixed a little "bag" on the back of the wreath so it could hold the battery pack but so that the batteries could be changed fairly easily.
(the orange ribbon is just so the hanger on back can be easily found through all the boa and black feathers)
















Then the lights, the bone grid......


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

I painted the bones, then used a thin black-wash over the bones and wiped most of that off. I couldn't find a ribbon that I liked, so I painted some ribbon that I had and fashioned it into a bow. (sort of a Jack Skellington type bow....not a fluffy bow...more of flat bow)








And the skull is attached so it just flips down over the bow.....








And that, ladies and gentlemen is my interpretation of a NBC Anytime of Year Wreath.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Superb!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Jan!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that is one awesome wreath! nice documentation too


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Way to go Jana!!!!! That turned out just great. I wish I could pull out one specific element/part that I like best, but I can't because the whole thing rocks!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I love this - I would hang this at work for our Halloween decs.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That turned out beautifully!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Goodness, P5!
Look at you 
So bad-A$$!!!
Most excellent


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thank you Edward, Laura, DandyBrit, Bonnie and Robert! I had fun making it. Now I will probably make one for myself, maybe use something other than feathers? When I make a decision, I will post what I make for myself. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I Love it!!! Way to go Jana! It's beautiful and well balanced, tricky to do with a wreath.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Joe! I appreciate the positive feedback.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, good job on the photo how-to also.
Do you think you would really need the furry boa's.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nicely done, good job on the photo how-to also.
> Do you think you would really need the furry boa's.


:jol:Thank you William. To your question, actually yes, the furry boa's are necessary, it takes up the space between the feathers. I am a stickler for a full base. I'm the same way with Christmas trees....no bare spots, goes for trees and wreaths. Load it up. Load it up.


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

Very nice! Thanks for the how-to info.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Jim!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful job :biggrinkin: I love it!!!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Awesome work, love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thank you punkin and Ed! I had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

great job, love me some NBC!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

drevilstein said:


> great job, love me some NBC!


:jol:...as do I! Thanks Dr. E!


----------

